# Citizen Military 200m Wr



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Since my poljot shturmanski is anything BUT waterproof I am looking for something to wear when I go to the beach. (wich is when the weather allows it, almost everyday in summer)

I like it to be an automatic,

military style,

and water- and sandproof.

so I am thinking of:

1. Vostok amphibia...(on the edge of being too tacky....)

2. Orient military watch (WR50m) (the one with the power-reserve indicator

3. something seiko

4. citizen military wr 200m.

Who has a citizen like this and can say something about these watches?

what should they cost when you encounter one of them somewhere?

suggestions are welcome!

cheers,

Gregor


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Depens on your budget Gregor...

Vostok Amphibia 200M water resistance fantastic value for money...Inexpensive enough to have several!!!

Orient 50M hasnt really got the water resistance you need...

Seiko...Perfect in my opinion...Black Monster is great....Big, chunkey, black face, built like an outhouse.....

Dont know much about Citizens but some of the new ones on Roys site might be worth another look

What about the Traser line? the ones with Tritium vials? Think Roy had something similar....certainly Mil look but cant remember the w/r..

Jason


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Good point Jason!

Budget.....: barely no budget at this time...









So let's say in euro...it should be around or under 60...

(also considering it will function something as beater watch...)

and..the size..40mm is max for me...more will make me tilt...









somehow I lean a bit towards that Citizen...

but it will probably be a vostok since they are cheap, strong and available. (right here at Roy's.)

Still curiuos if one of the forum-members has a citizen military watch...

cheers,

Gregor

ps. For all the england fans: congrats! They still didn't look like a finalistteam but...that may come!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The Vostok Amphibia with the Scuba Diver dial doesnt look tacky IMO


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi Jot,

If it will be a vostok it will be this one..!

only not sure what dial colour...blue or black....

cheers,

Gregor


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Distinctive, old fashioned but not tacky IMO







.

Denotes a man with small budget but with good taste







.

Tacky is the man with either limited OR unlimited budget with NO taste.

Mind you the Sieko/Citizens are good too







but not as distinctive.


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks Ian and John!

Seems like the vostok is ahead now.

I must pu something straight!









.

.

.

.

.

.

.

Only some Vostoks are tacky........
































ok chances for the Vostok to be the next watch are increasing majorly!!!

cheers,

Gregor


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Can't think of a Citizen military 200m auto for under 60 Euros. I have a Citizen military 200m but that's a quartz eco drive and cost way more than your budget (worth every penny too). I'd say the Vostok is the best bet so far and the black dial amphibia (with the diver on it) with a screw down crown would be good as a beach watch/beater. Great value for money too


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here you are Gregor. This is watch I was on about in my post. It's a great watch, it's not an auto but it is very accurate


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

One of my favourite Citizens


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

John

You have fine taste in watches - it's a belter


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Just found this whilst browsing ...looks great but I think discontinued..

Love the crown at 8.










Jason


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi Paul,

Very Nice Citizen!

I think it would be an excellent work/travel/beach watch!

(alltough I wouldn't want it to get too many beats...)

it's a bit simular to the seiko sus automatic.

I like the big crown for the sturdy feeling of the watch!

These are (like the seiko sus) hared to find! and probably beyond my budget.









gregor


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Jason,

thats also a very nice watch...!

very much to sort of watch I am looking for!

Gregor


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Jason, one of those went through ebay at Â£30 start with no bids the other day!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> ason, one of those went through ebay at Â£30 start with no bids the other day


No way!!!

Find me another Paul!!

Jason


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I had it in my watching list but forgot it and when I checked in later the auction had ended. I deleted it as well so I don't have the sellers details now


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Question for pauluspaolo

Paul does the GMT hand jump or does it sweep?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I may have been mistaken Jason. Poss saw that one else where? Just been through completed items on ebay and can't find it.

There was this one I remember didn't get a bid either but not the same as the one you found. That's the problem when you spend hours browsing, you loose track of where you saw things! :

click


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I know the problem Paul







my favorites list is a mile long...









Jason

PS Ive got a spare Seiko metal watch stand for you next time your in the area......( same as in the shot of my new diver)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

jasonm said:


> PS Ive got a spare Seiko metal watch stand for you next time your in the area......( same as in the shot of my new diver)


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Answer for JOT:

Like a normal hour hand it sweeps. 'Tis a fine watch indeed


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

hm...

Maybe I should keep an eye on ebay...

Ebay makes me wonder..all the sellers from thailand/singapore/hongkong...

can they be trusted???

I was in these countries, and they seem to have a lot of fakes for sale...









(in Hongkong the fake rolexes were actually quite expensive...)








Gregor


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> can they be trusted


The only way to make judgement is feedback.......make sure there is lots of it, and for the same kind of things they are selling to you, e.g dont buy a watch from someone who only has feedback in selling hand made novelty soap....!!!









Jason


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

thanks for all the advise.

I finally was tempted for this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...item=4905466532

and it came in a couple a days ago.

and I must say that I am not dissapointed at all!

What a great watch!!!

The feel is very very solid, also because it as no back that comes off but is made from one piece. I like the big screw down crown, it gives the watch something special.

The eco drive is great too. when it came out of the box it only needed a couple of sunrays to get going and it has been running perfectly on time since then. hasn't lost or gained a second!!!









It came on a citizen steel bracelet, but all together it is a bit too much shiny polished steel for me so I am going to replace it for a Nato Bond that Roy has put on the mail for me.

now...only one problem...









I wanted a watch that I wouldn't worry about getting 'damaged' scratches, dents etc.

this seemed a perfect beater...

but now...I like it so much I dont want any scratches on it







































Gregor


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Well done Gregor


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice Gregor









Jason


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice looking watch,well done


----------

